# How to get started in game music?



## slidemasterx (Feb 26, 2015)

I want to get into composing for games. What kind of music do I need to have on my portfolio before I start contacting developers?


----------



## Christof (Feb 26, 2015)

I would say probably everything that should be in a cinematic protfolio as well, except maybe comedy/love/romantic.
It might help to browse all those game soundtrack albums in the iTunes store as well.

Lots of epic fantasy stuff can be found there, big energic action cues, atmospheric moods and so on...

Just a thought.

Good luck!Go for it!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 26, 2015)

I think it depends on the genre. E.g. if you are contacting an FPS developer, they would probably be interested in hybrid music and electronic, but not classical/orchestral . Or a simulation game developer would like to hear orchestral maybe jazz, pop/rock etc. There are tons of different genres, thus I think it's better to concentrate on a few genres and make your portfolio awesome. I remember reading a blog about a composer starting in game music. He followed a certain developer for a while, examined their games, and built a very good portfolio which would be perfect for their genre. He contacted them just when they were starting to develop a new game. He showed his portfolio, and got the deal.


----------



## R.Cato (Feb 26, 2015)

Most of my game gigs so far didn't happen because the dev found a track which perfectly fit into their game, but because the dev considers me that I do understand what they're trying to achieve, based on my knowledge of videogames and game developement in general.

Of course having a good portfolio might be important, but way more important is to know how game developement works. In the beginning of a conversation with a dev rarely talk about music, but rather the game itself: Concept, ambitions, other similar games... in short: be a game developer, videogame enthusiast and very likely you will have a common ground to build a composers/gamedev relationship on top of that.

The only purpose imo a music portfolio should have is to show that you're able to deliver quality. It helps you to be taken into consideration as a composer for their game. However writing a track with their game and their ambitions they told you before in mind very often leads to the gig itself, because it reveals whether you understand what they're trying to achieve or not.

Just my limited experience of working with gamedevs for 4 years.

And pls do all gamedevs a favor and don't spam them with random emails and do yourself a favor and don't work for free. Thanks.

Good luck.


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 26, 2015)

In my honest opinion you should really focus on the type of music you love to do or the style the games you love uses. 

In my experience the gaming world is so fiercely competitive that if a director is doing an action game and looking for some big epic cues he wants someone who specializes in that type of music. He honestly couldn't care any less about how diverse you can be, you are a single use service essentially. Like a doctor, if you are having a heart operation you want the guy that specializes in and is the best at heart surgery, you don't really care how well he can fix broken bones or a deliver a baby.

So focus on what you love and be the best at it. That will help you at least compete for gigs. THEN once you have a good relationship with directors you can start trying new things. But at the end of the day John Williams gets hired to do a John Williams score and Hans Zimmer gets hired to do Hans Zimmer scores. 

Some may disagree with me on this of course but it has worked so far for me 

-DJ


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 27, 2015)

Theoretically I don't really make a living from games, so I chose projects carefully that I'm interesting in doing.

What I did with Gemini Rue was keep an eye on the community, and eventually make a post in the Adventure Game Studio forum.

Only one person messaged me, and that was the Gemini Rue developer. I was sold on the art, so that project began.

It was going to be freeware, but it then became commercial.

Really you just have to put yourself out there.


----------



## Pasticcio (Feb 27, 2015)

Some common styles and expectations within certain genres:
(or just great game music for some inspiration)

*Racing*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K0-AvXoRwY - Cool, modern etc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwU_WueGQQM - Light, cartoon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwwunAYYZCA - Rock, epic

*Adventure*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBLL-WsAKeU - Epic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8j9jxTeq79E - Dark, Evil

*Role-playing/Fantasy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl_9qpOpNqg - Fantasy, Dangerous

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XR3ckkbxzc - Ethnic, mystical

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utZZpP73eZg - Epic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm1HRk4jTS4 - Delightful, fantasy

*Shooters*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNd62SehRKY - Present War

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVlojLQlwUM - Big, epic

*Platform*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4G-Jk0nwYE - Happy, Energic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76GnOwHorn0 - Retro, 8bit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRiF8mX_iVc - Dark, scary, ambient

*Survival/Horror*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2ksIfv8QCg - Urban

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWgswdsoSwo - Horror, scary

*Puzzle*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GLkrW9kluo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmCCQxVBfyM

*Stealth*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpTcZJJ-lm0 - Hybrid

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_rtbBuGAK4 - Ethnic/Powerful


----------



## Whatisvalis (Feb 28, 2015)

If you are going to start contacting developers make sure it is with a unique pitch. Chances are he/she receives a multitude of emails from composers daily.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Feb 28, 2015)

A good place to start is with the modding community. Learn the ropes and work your way up. 

Good luck!


----------



## JohnG (Feb 28, 2015)

slidemasterx @ 26th February 2015 said:


> I want to get into composing for games. What kind of music do I need to have on my portfolio before I start contacting developers?



Something you personally think is extremely cool.

Even if it's an audio recording of car crashes that you've warped into a musical bed or medieval chant with 30 bassoons or saxophones or something -- music you really like.


----------

